# 2016 Ridley X-Night



## brodyisaak (Sep 28, 2009)

Here's some photos of the 2016 Ridley X-Night, through-axle in the front this year.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

That front fork looks... substantial  I like it.


----------

